# Madagascan marbled/burrowing frog



## gormharry (Dec 31, 2010)

After seeing this frog im thinking of workig with it.
Has anyone got any information they can share or advice?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

gormharry said:


> After seeing this frog im thinking of workig with it.
> Has anyone got any information they can share or advice?


I picked up some of these (S madagacariensis) at PRAS this year. The only care sheet I've been able to find is here: Madagascan Burrowing Frogs Care Sheet

At the mo, mine are in a smallish glass tank on a base of mixed leafmould and cocoa fibre, with rotted wood, a small water bowl and a topping of moss. Given that they are a montane species, I'm not heating them directly, although they are currently on top of my corn snake tank. They eat small invertebrates readily (small crickets, woodlice etc). They started off very shy indeed, burrowing down at any movement, but they seem to be getting bolder lately, and to be realising that the tank being opened almost certainly means food!:lol2: I will be moving them to a cube Exo when I get it set up. Any help?


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure both blue lizard and dartfrog have some in stock atm, might be worth contacting them?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

i've got 4 green madagascan burrowing frogs, 

mines just deep coco fiber with some sheet moss on top with and a few bits of cork bark a fake plant and a water bowl 

dead simple to care for shame there so shy tho I only regularly see 1 of mine


----------

